# Circulation Booster.



## whitty (Dec 27, 2010)

I have just read about circulation boosters and was wondering if anyone with neuropathy in the legs has tried one and are they any good.They are very expensive to buy so if anyone can give me any feedback i would be grateful.Hope you all have a happy new year.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Dec 27, 2010)

We have one, hubby who has osteoarthritis says it helps him. The instructions do say it is not suitable for anyone with a heart condition or nerve damage to their feet so I would suggest taking advice before you buy one. They are VAT free for any one with a long term medical condition.


----------



## spiritfree (Dec 27, 2010)

I've had one for a while and I am sure it helps with the circulation in my legs and feet.


----------



## Stella_Al (Feb 7, 2011)

Whitty,

Did you get one in the end ? Was going to get one for my hubby for his neuropathy (luckily its just numbness) plus I personally LOOOOOOVE reflexology LOL!

Apart from being good for circulation is it soothing Spirit ?

Keep seeing them advertised on telly (with discount as Caroline said) but a lot of money to spend if its going to end up shoved under bed / sofa ;-)


----------



## spiritfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello Whitty. I think the circulation booster is great. Also I find it quite relaxing, in a strange sort of way.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 7, 2011)

whitty said:


> I have just read about circulation boosters and was wondering if anyone with neuropathy in the legs has tried one and are they any good.They are very expensive to buy so if anyone can give me any feedback i would be grateful.Hope you all have a happy new year.



Hi Whitty Tia's dad asked his doctor about getting one of those, he said they are very expensive and if you can walk about, you probably don't need one.  Even with about ?40 off because of an illness, he's not going to bother. Hope it was helpful to you.  Best wishes Sheena


----------



## FM001 (Feb 7, 2011)

May be wrong but I am sure these circulation devices are unsuitable to us diabetics, check the product information before buying.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm going to see a vascular guy soon because of my leg cramping and numb toes problem.

I will make a point of asking the question when I am there and will let you know what he says about it.

Andy


----------



## Ergates (Feb 8, 2011)

My F-i-L has one and loves it.  I had a go, and it certainly works out your feet and ankle muscles.  It was very pleasant in the way a strong massage is.  Catwoman is probably right though - if you can walk you'd probably get just as much gain going for walks every day, and more general health too.  Your feet are supposed to do something like 1/3 of the work of your heart when walking and running in pumping blood back up your legs.


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 8, 2011)

I did a bit of reading about these and, from what little independat research there was, they seem to be of benefit to those who cannot walk about very well but, as said, if you can walk around fairly ably, then you will get more benefit from that.

I would imagine it does do the same as having a foot and calf massage but the drawback is you can't have a chat to it at the same time. 

Rob


----------



## Ergates (Feb 8, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> but the drawback is you can't have a chat to it at the same time.
> 
> Rob



Made me LOLOL!!!


----------



## Stella_Al (Feb 8, 2011)

Have got my husband doing Zumba twice a week so he IS getting loads of exercise ;-)) but was looking at it as a "treat" while vegging out watching the telly.

Yep there does seem to be conflicting data about diabetics using it. From my very limited knowledge you cant cure neuropathy can you, but as I said, while he (and me too!) are chilling out after work might be nice....

Actually Rob, I'm the chatty one - hubby likes quiet when he gets a massage!


----------



## Ergates (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm slightly sceptical about it not being suitable for diabetics in general.  Perhaps if you have some specific issues that are foot related, but I struggle to imagine things other than actual wounds/ulcers and can't walk type stuff.  IANAE though.


----------

